# La primera imagen del proyecto residencial en Larcomar!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta imagen la logre sacar del noticiero 24 Horas, en donde hablaban de los proyectos para la Costa Verde.










*Aqui la nota del proyecto*

Proyecto de unas 50 viviendas demandará US$5 millones y se iniciaría durante el próximo año.

No solo el 'fashion center' y el hotel son los proyectos grandes que se desarrollarán en el centro turístico y de entretenimiento Larcomar. Rafael Medina-Pasaje, gerente de Proyectos del centro, señaló a Día_1 que construirán un edificio de unas 50 viviendas tipo estudio ('loft') --inmuebles que se caracterizan por no tener divisiones, con gran altura, con o sin entreplanta y grandes ventanales-- en el acantilado de Larcomar, debajo de lo que será el 'fashion center'. El edificio se empezaría a construir el 2007 y demandará una inversión de US$5 millones. 

"Los propietarios podrán distribuir el estudio como quieran y tendrán, además de la vista, una buena oferta de entretenimiento al lado. La entrada será independiente, por lo que tendremos que techar parte del parque Salazar", informó Medina-Pasaje.

¿Y los demás proyectos? El 'fashion center', orientado a tiendas de marca, va viento en popa. Se ha colocado el 70% de los espacios disponibles y sería inaugurado antes del primer trimestre del 2007. 

En lo que respecta al hotel 5 estrellas de 300 habitaciones que pretenden construir en el acantilado, Medina-Pasaje dijo que había varias cadenas internacionales interesadas en operarlo, pero que no querían invertir en la construcción. Por ello, esperan concretar los proyectos antes descritos para mejorar su poder de negociación y tener un socio de peso que aporte capital para la construcción del hotel.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow!! Que chevere! El diseño se puede mejorar, pero me fascina la idea de un centro comercial-residencial-turistico.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Interesante, pero que tan abajo piensan ir con la construccion? En la foto se ve bastante grande.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aunque no es muy grande, el proyecto se ve interesante.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

es seguro que se concreta este proyecto?que bien faltan mas de esas tiendas de marca en Larcomar.Porque solo el Jockey tiene tiendas de marcas grandes como Chirstian Dior,Lacoste,Nautica,Kenneth Cole etc.Y bueno zonas de San Isidro y Miraflores donde hay tiendas de Adidas,Nike,etc pero solas no en un centro comercial.Para el 2010 se nos viene una gran ciudad!!!!Creo que sera una de las capitales mas completas de Latinoamerica.Vamos Lima!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

va a ser facil meterse a los departamentos..ojala se haga


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Parece cementerio


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Parece cementerio


 jaja q malo , el sideño tiene un aspecto fantasmagorico pero muy interesante


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta muy interesante el diseño


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

miércoles!! se ve expectacular!!! La costa verde se va a ver distinta en unos cuantos años...¿años? asu...mejor no me alegro...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre !!! ,, que chevre se va a ver larcomar !


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lo que se hace en construccion es lo mejor para nuestras ciudades......pero el sueño de crecer hacia arriba todavia no se cumple a cabalidad en lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No todo lo que se hace en construcción es bueno...hay tambien tremendos mamarrachos que ya quisiera dinamitar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La nota es excelente, la imagen como dice Filter al principio, sale asi porque la editò de la tele, pero de todas maneras me parece bastante interesante, dudo mucho que el proyecto en si vaya a parecer un cementerio jajajaja. Ahì si vale la pena adquirir un depa, ojalà Lùcuma supiera algo sobre el tema.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta bueno le proyecto !!! obviamente seguro quedara pintado con colores que jueguen y se complementen con el contexto, eso lo hara verse muy bien en una futura costa verde ya totalmente VERDE !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi me gusta mucho el priyecto, ojalá se concrete.


----------

